# Entwicklungsumgebung fuer LInux mit code vervollständigung

## sunnemer

Welche Entwicklungsumgebung fuer Linux bietet Code-Vervollständigung, insbesondere fuer c++ programmierung?

Welche Entwicklungsumgebung ist zu empfehlen?

Gruß & Danke

Sunnemer

----------

## Earthwings

Eclipse ist für Java hervorragend. C++ wird auch unterstützt, aber ohne Code-Vervollständigung, zumindest bis Version 2.1 (in portage). Ebuilds für die Version 3 gibts in Bugzilla, wie gut die C++ Unterstützung da ist, weiß ich nicht. Weitere Infos unter www.eclipse.org

----------

## MrTom

Für c++ würd ich mir mal Anjuta ansehen. Ist im Portage und kann das was Du willst.

Wenn's in Richtung KDE/QT geht, dann KDevelop. Da ich das aber nicht nehme, kann ich nicht sagen, ob es Code-Vervollständigung kann.

Und natürlich VIM !!! Strg+N ist Dein Freund  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Wenn's in Richtung KDE/QT geht, dann KDevelop. Da ich das aber nicht nehme, kann ich nicht sagen, ob es Code-Vervollständigung kann.

 

Es kann.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und natürlich VIM !!! Strg+N ist Dein Freund 

 

Mit Verlaub: *kotz*  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTom

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Mit Verlaub: *kotz* 

 

Wegen VIM oder Strg+N ?  :Smile: 

Vim find ich schon super. Aber muss schon zugeben, dass die Code-Completion mehr ein Gag ist. Anjuta und Vim kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen... Aber für jeden, dass was er will und braucht...  :Wink: 

----------

